
Scientists have created the first synthetic living cell - Technophilis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8696046.stm
======
lhorie
I don't see any links to the original publication, but this commentary from
the article is interesting:

 _Frankly, he's describing it in a way that's drumming up controversy more
than characterising it accurately. His claim that we've got the first self-
replicating life form whose parent is a computer, that's just silly.

It misuses the word "parent". The advance here needs to be described in sane
and accurate ways. What he's managed to do is synthesise a genome much larger
than any genome that's been synthesised from scratch before._

